# failed to emerge ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2

## Gladdle

Wie gesagt ich habe einen Fehler und ich werde aus der Logdatei nicht schlau.

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ksplash-engine-moodin_0.4.2.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2/work/moodin ...

 * econf: updating moodin/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating moodin/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating moodin/admin/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating moodin/admin/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --with-arts

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking for -p flag to install... yes

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for kde-config... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config

checking where to install... /usr (as requested)

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc is blacklisted... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wmissing-format-attribute... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wmissing-format-attribute... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wundef... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wno-long-long... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wnon-virtual-dtor... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fno-exceptions... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fno-check-new... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fno-common... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fexceptions... yes

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -O0... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wl,--no-undefined... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined... yes

using lib directory suffix 64

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-f95... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-fort... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-xlf95... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ifc... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-efc... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pgf95... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-lf95... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag  works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking for shl_load... no

checking for shl_load in -ldld... no

checking for dlopen... no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... yes

checking whether a program can dlopen itself... yes

checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking for shl_load... (cached) no

checking for shl_load in -ldld... (cached) no

checking for dlopen... (cached) no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... (cached) yes

checking whether a program can dlopen itself... (cached) yes

checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself... (cached) yes

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking if C++ programs can be compiled... yes

checking for strlcat... no

checking if strlcat needs custom prototype... yes - in libkdefakes

checking for strlcpy... no

checking if strlcpy needs custom prototype... yes - in libkdefakes

checking for main in -lutil... yes

checking for main in -lcompat... no

checking for crypt in -lcrypt... yes

checking for socklen_t... yes

checking for dnet_ntoa in -ldnet... no

checking for dnet_ntoa in -ldnet_stub... no

checking for inet_ntoa... yes

checking for connect... yes

checking for remove... yes

checking for shmat... yes

checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes

checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/bitypes.h usability... yes

checking sys/bitypes.h presence... yes

checking for sys/bitypes.h... yes

checking for poll in -lpoll... no

checking Carbon/Carbon.h usability... no

checking Carbon/Carbon.h presence... no

checking for Carbon/Carbon.h... no

checking CoreAudio/CoreAudio.h usability... no

checking CoreAudio/CoreAudio.h presence... no

checking for CoreAudio/CoreAudio.h... no

checking if res_init needs -lresolv... yes

checking for res_init... yes

checking if res_init needs custom prototype... no

checking for killpg in -lucb... no

checking for int... yes

checking size of int... 4

checking for short... yes

checking size of short... 2

checking for long... yes

checking size of long... 8

checking for char *... yes

checking size of char *... 8

checking for dlopen in -ldl... (cached) yes

checking for shl_unload in -ldld... no

checking for size_t... yes

checking size of size_t... 8

checking for unsigned long... yes

checking size of unsigned long... 8

checking sizeof size_t == sizeof unsigned long... yes

checking crt_externs.h usability... no

checking crt_externs.h presence... no

checking for crt_externs.h... no

checking for _NSGetEnviron... no

checking for vsnprintf... yes

checking for snprintf... yes

checking for X... libraries /usr/lib64, headers .

checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes

checking for libXext... yes

checking for pthread_create in -lpthread... yes

checking for extra includes... no

checking for extra libs... no

checking for libz... -lz

checking for libpng... -lpng -lz -lm

checking for libjpeg6b... no

checking for libjpeg... -ljpeg

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for Qt... libraries /usr/qt/3/lib64, headers /usr/qt/3/include using -mt

checking for moc... /usr/qt/3/bin/moc

checking for uic... /usr/qt/3/bin/uic

checking whether uic supports -L ... yes

checking whether uic supports -nounload ... yes

checking if Qt needs -ljpeg... no

checking for rpath... yes

checking for KDE... libraries /usr/kde/3.5/lib64, headers /usr/include

checking if UIC has KDE plugins available... yes

checking for KDE paths... defaults

checking for dcopidl... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/dcopidl

checking for dcopidl2cpp... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/dcopidl2cpp

checking for mcopidl... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/mcopidl

checking for artsc-config... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/artsc-config

checking for meinproc... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/meinproc

checking for xmllint... /usr/bin/xmllint

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking for MAXPATHLEN... 4096

checking if src should be compiled... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

fast creating Makefile

fast creating src/Makefile

config.pl: fast created 2 file(s).

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

Warning: you chose to install this package in /usr,

but KDE was found in /usr/kde/3.5.

For this to work, you will need to tell KDE about the new prefix, by ensuring

that KDEDIRS contains it, e.g. export KDEDIRS=/usr:/usr/kde/3.5

Then restart KDE.

Good - your configure finished. Start make now

make -j3 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2/work/moodin'

Making all in src

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2/work/moodin/src'

if /bin/sh ../libtool --silent --mode=compile --tag=CXX x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/include/ksplash  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT thememoodin.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/thememoodin.Tpo" \

     -c -o thememoodin.lo `test -f 'thememoodin.cpp' || echo './'`thememoodin.cpp; \

   then mv -f ".deps/thememoodin.Tpo" ".deps/thememoodin.Plo"; \

   else rm -f ".deps/thememoodin.Tpo"; exit 1; \

   fi

if /bin/sh ../libtool --silent --mode=compile --tag=CXX x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/include/ksplash  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT effectwidget.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/effectwidget.Tpo" \

     -c -o effectwidget.lo `test -f 'effectwidget.cpp' || echo './'`effectwidget.cpp; \

   then mv -f ".deps/effectwidget.Tpo" ".deps/effectwidget.Plo"; \

   else rm -f ".deps/effectwidget.Tpo"; exit 1; \

   fi

if /bin/sh ../libtool --silent --mode=compile --tag=CXX x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/include/ksplash  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT cache.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/cache.Tpo" \

     -c -o cache.lo `test -f 'cache.cpp' || echo './'`cache.cpp; \

   then mv -f ".deps/cache.Tpo" ".deps/cache.Plo"; \

   else rm -f ".deps/cache.Tpo"; exit 1; \

   fi

In file included from /usr/include/kdecore_export.h:24,

                 from /usr/include/kuser.h:25,

                 from cache.cpp:12:

/usr/include/kdemacros.h:162:29: error: QtCore/qglobal.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/include/kuser.h:26,

                 from cache.cpp:12:

/usr/include/ksharedptr.h:30:47: error: QtCore/QExplicitlySharedDataPointer: No such file or directory

/usr/include/ksharedptr.h:31:33: error: QtCore/QAtomicPointer: No such file or directory

In file included from cache.cpp:12:

/usr/include/kuser.h:28:27: error: QtCore/QVariant: No such file or directory

In file included from cache.cpp:13:

/usr/include/kstandarddirs.h:26:30: error: QtCore/QStringList: No such file or directory

/usr/include/kstandarddirs.h:28:23: error: QtCore/QMap: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/include/kconfig.h:27,

                 from cache.cpp:14:

/usr/include/kconfigbase.h:29:27: error: QtCore/QtGlobal: No such file or directory

In file included from cache.cpp:14:

/usr/include/kconfig.h:31:26: error: QtCore/QString: No such file or directory

/usr/include/kconfig.h:33:29: error: QtCore/QByteArray: No such file or directory

/usr/include/kconfig.h:34:24: error: QtCore/QList: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/include/kuser.h:26,

                 from cache.cpp:12:

/usr/include/ksharedptr.h:38: error: 'QSharedData' does not name a type

/usr/include/ksharedptr.h:191: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before 'bool'

/usr/include/ksharedptr.h:197: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before 'bool'

/usr/include/ksharedptr.h:203: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before 'void'

/usr/include/ksharedptr.h:214: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before 'void'

In file included from cache.cpp:12:

/usr/include/kuser.h:224: error: 'QVariant' does not name a type

In file included from cache.cpp:13:

/usr/include/kstandarddirs.h:187: error: 'SearchOptions' has not been declared

/usr/include/kstandarddirs.h:192: error: expected ';' before 'virtual'

/usr/include/kstandarddirs.h:351: error: 'quint32' does not name a type

/usr/include/kstandarddirs.h:418: error: 'SearchOptions' has not been declared

/usr/include/kstandarddirs.h:444: error: 'SearchOptions' has not been declared

/usr/include/kstandarddirs.h:480: error: 'SearchOptions' has not been declared

/usr/include/kstandarddirs.h:502: error: 'SearchOptions' has not been declared

/usr/include/kstandarddirs.h:336: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'struct QString'

/usr/include/kuser.h:31: error: forward declaration of 'struct QString'

/usr/include/kstandarddirs.h:417: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'struct QString'

/usr/include/kuser.h:31: error: forward declaration of 'struct QString'

/usr/include/kstandarddirs.h:456: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'struct QString'

/usr/include/kuser.h:31: error: forward declaration of 'struct QString'

/usr/include/kstandarddirs.h:479: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'struct QString'

/usr/include/kuser.h:31: error: forward declaration of 'struct QString'

/usr/include/kstandarddirs.h:501: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'struct QString'

/usr/include/kuser.h:31: error: forward declaration of 'struct QString'

/usr/include/kstandarddirs.h:554: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'struct QString'

/usr/include/kuser.h:31: error: forward declaration of 'struct QString'

/usr/include/kstandarddirs.h: In member function 'bool KStandardDirs::addResourceType(const char*, const char*, const char*, bool)':

/usr/include/kstandarddirs.h:277: error: 'QLatin1String' was not declared in this scope

/usr/include/kstandarddirs.h: At global scope:

/usr/include/kstandarddirs.h:781: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before '(' token

In file included from /usr/include/kconfig.h:27,

                 from cache.cpp:14:

/usr/include/kconfigbase.h:66: error: 'WriteConfigFlags' has not been declared

/usr/include/kconfigbase.h:71: error: expected ';' before 'virtual'

/usr/include/kconfigbase.h:88: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kconfigbase.h:97: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kconfigbase.h:104: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kconfigbase.h:112: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kconfigbase.h:113: error: 'WriteConfigFlags' has not been declared

/usr/include/kconfigbase.h:114: error: 'WriteConfigFlags' has not been declared

/usr/include/kconfigbase.h:161: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kconfigbase.h:168: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kconfigbase.h:169: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kconfigbase.h:170: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kconfigbase.h:171: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kconfigbase.h:172: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kconfigbase.h:180: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before '(' token

In file included from cache.cpp:14:

/usr/include/kconfig.h:99: error: 'OpenFlags' has not been declared

/usr/include/kconfig.h:126: error: expected ';' before 'explicit'

/usr/include/kconfig.h:157: error: 'OpenFlags' has not been declared

/usr/include/kconfig.h:370: error: expected ';' before '<' token

/usr/include/kconfig.h:373: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kconfig.h:374: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kconfig.h:375: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kconfig.h:376: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kconfig.h:377: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kconfig.h:396: error: expected ';' before 'Q_DECLARE_PRIVATE'

/usr/include/kconfig.h:397: error: expected `;' before '}' token

/usr/include/kconfig.h:156: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'struct QString'

/usr/include/kuser.h:31: error: forward declaration of 'struct QString'

/usr/include/kconfig.h:392: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'struct QString'

/usr/include/kuser.h:31: error: forward declaration of 'struct QString'

/usr/include/kconfig.h:398: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before '(' token

In file included from /usr/qt/3/include/qiodevice.h:45,

                 from /usr/qt/3/include/qfile.h:45,

                 from /usr/qt/3/include/qfileinfo.h:45,

                 from cache.cpp:16:

/usr/qt/3/include/qglobal.h:634: error: expected initializer before '*' token

In file included from /usr/qt/3/include/qiodevice.h:46,

                 from /usr/qt/3/include/qfile.h:45,

                 from /usr/qt/3/include/qfileinfo.h:45,

                 from cache.cpp:16:

/usr/qt/3/include/qcstring.h:123: error: expected ',' or '...' before '*' token

/usr/qt/3/include/qcstring.h:123: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'uchar' with no type

/usr/qt/3/include/qcstring.h:124: error: expected ',' or '...' before '*' token

/usr/qt/3/include/qcstring.h:124: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'uchar' with no type

/usr/qt/3/include/qcstring.h: In function 'QByteArray qCompress(const QByteArray&)':

/usr/qt/3/include/qcstring.h:126: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'type name' with no type

/usr/qt/3/include/qcstring.h:126: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'type name' with no type

/usr/qt/3/include/qcstring.h:126: error: expected primary-expression before 'const'

/usr/qt/3/include/qcstring.h:126: error: expected `)' before 'const'

/usr/qt/3/include/qcstring.h: At global scope:

/usr/qt/3/include/qcstring.h:125: warning: unused parameter 'data'

/usr/qt/3/include/qcstring.h: In function 'QByteArray qUncompress(const QByteArray&)':

/usr/qt/3/include/qcstring.h:128: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'type name' with no type

/usr/qt/3/include/qcstring.h:128: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'type name' with no type

/usr/qt/3/include/qcstring.h:128: error: expected primary-expression before 'const'

/usr/qt/3/include/qcstring.h:128: error: expected `)' before 'const'

/usr/qt/3/include/qcstring.h: At global scope:

/usr/qt/3/include/qcstring.h:127: warning: unused parameter 'data'

In file included from /usr/qt/3/include/qfile.h:46,

                 from /usr/qt/3/include/qfileinfo.h:45,

                 from cache.cpp:16:

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:80: error: expected `)' before 'c'

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:81: error: expected `)' before 'c'

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:220: error: 'uchar' does not name a type

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:221: error: 'uchar' does not name a type

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:222: error: 'uchar' has not been declared

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:223: error: 'uchar' has not been declared

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h: In member function 'char QChar::latin1() const':

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:197: warning: conversion to 'char' from 'int' may alter its value

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h: In member function 'void QChar::setCell(int)':

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:222: warning: conversion to 'ushort' from 'int' may alter its value

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h: In member function 'void QChar::setRow(int)':

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:223: warning: conversion to 'ushort' from 'int' may alter its value

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h: In constructor 'QChar::QChar(char)':

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:255: error: 'uchar' was not declared in this scope

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h: At global scope:

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:255: warning: unused parameter 'c'

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:261: error: expected `)' before 'c'

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:267: error: expected `)' before 'c'

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h: In function 'bool operator==(char, QChar)':

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:307: error: 'uchar' was not declared in this scope

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:307: error: expected `)' before 'ch'

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h: At global scope:

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:305: warning: unused parameter 'ch'

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:305: warning: unused parameter 'c'

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h: In function 'bool operator==(QChar, char)':

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:312: error: 'uchar' was not declared in this scope

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:312: error: expected `)' before 'ch'

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h: At global scope:

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:310: warning: unused parameter 'c'

In file included from effectwidget.cpp:19:

effectwidget.h:21:26: error: kimageeffect.h: No such file or directory

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:310: warning: unused parameter 'ch'

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h: In function 'bool operator!=(char, QChar)':

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:327: error: 'uchar' was not declared in this scope

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:327: error: expected `)' before 'ch'

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h: At global scope:

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:325: warning: unused parameter 'ch'

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:325: warning: unused parameter 'c'

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h: In function 'bool operator!=(QChar, char)':

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:332: error: 'uchar' was not declared in this scope

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:332: error: expected `)' before 'ch'

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h: At global scope:

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:330: warning: unused parameter 'c'

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:330: warning: unused parameter 'ch'

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h: In function 'bool operator<=(QChar, char)':

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:337: error: 'uchar' was not declared in this scope

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:337: error: expected `)' before 'ch'

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h: At global scope:

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:335: warning: unused parameter 'ch'

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h: In function 'bool operator<=(char, QChar)':

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:342: error: 'uchar' was not declared in this scope

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:342: error: expected `)' before 'ch'

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h: At global scope:

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:340: warning: unused parameter 'ch'

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:340: warning: unused parameter 'c'

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h: In constructor 'QStringData::QStringData(QChar*, uint, uint)':

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:365: warning: conversion to 'unsigned int:30' from 'uint' may alter its value

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:365: warning: conversion to 'unsigned int:30' from 'uint' may alter its value

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h: At global scope:

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:772: error: 'uchar' has not been declared

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:778: error: 'QCharRef QCharRef::operator=(int)' cannot be overloaded

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:772: error: with 'QCharRef QCharRef::operator=(int)'

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:807: error: 'uchar' does not name a type

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:808: error: 'uchar' does not name a type

In file included from /usr/qt/3/include/qwindowdefs.h:47,

                 from /usr/qt/3/include/qwidget.h:45,

                 from effectwidget.cpp:13:

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h: In member function 'char QChar::latin1() const':

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:197: warning: conversion to 'char' from 'int' may alter its value

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h: In member function 'void QChar::setCell(uchar)':

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:222: warning: conversion to 'ushort' from 'int' may alter its value

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h: In member function 'void QChar::setRow(uchar)':

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:223: warning: conversion to 'ushort' from 'int' may alter its value

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h: In constructor 'QChar::QChar(uchar, uchar)':

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:267: warning: conversion to 'ushort' from 'int' may alter its value

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h: In constructor 'QStringData::QStringData(QChar*, uint, uint)':

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:365: warning: conversion to 'unsigned int:30' from 'uint' may alter its value

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:365: warning: conversion to 'unsigned int:30' from 'uint' may alter its value

```

Die Konfigration steht in meiner Signatur. Die Logdatei wurde gekuerzt, viel mehr kam auch nicht mehr an.

----------

## Gladdle

MKay, Problem immer noch nicht solved. Was bedeuted folgendes, das kapiere ich nicht:

```
Warning: you chose to install this package in /usr,

but KDE was found in /usr/kde/3.5.

For this to work, you will need to tell KDE about the new prefix, by ensuring

that KDEDIRS contains it, e.g. export KDEDIRS=/usr:/usr/kde/3.5

Then restart KDE. 
```

EDIT: Das scheint ja nur deshalb aufzutreten weil ich in der Konsole als root emerge, der zur Zeit nicht in KDE eingeloggt ist, oder? Also wo setze ich die Variable dann, in /root/.bashrc oder wo anderst?

----------

## Josef.95

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> MKay, Problem immer noch nicht solved. Was bedeuted folgendes, das kapiere ich nicht:
> 
> ```
> Warning: you chose to install this package in /usr,
> 
> ...

 Nein, daran sollte es nicht liegen, das ist schon so in Ordnung.

Ich vermute das dein Problem eher in richtung der qt Pakete zu suchen ist, der Anfang des Übels scheint mit  *Quote:*   

> /usr/include/kdemacros.h:162:29: error: QtCore/qglobal.h: No such file or directory 

 anzufangen.

Bau doch sonnst mal deine "qt" Pakete neu.

Hier lässt sich ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2-r1 einwandfrei bauen.

----------

